# 2007 Sentra Coolant Type



## tido (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Folks, 

Have a 2007 Sentra which has no coolant in the reservoir. The coolant has never been drained and never had any issue. The car car has 330K km on it. The manual simply says to use "Genuine Nissan Long-Life Anti-Freeze", would I be okay with using Prestone Concentrate LongLife to top up the reservoir with a 50/50 dilution?

Cheers, 
rev


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, just use distilled or demineralized water to dilute the coolant concentrate. I usually pick up a gallon of distilled water from Walmart for less than a dollar. The original coolant was Nissan "green" coolant, which is made by Pentosin (Pentosin Pentafrost A2). You can get that from Rockauto.com and Ebay, to name a couple of places. It's my preference, but the Prestone "works with all colors" antifreeze or Walmart's SuperTech variant will work just fine. Hopefully, the low coolant and is not a sign of a failing head gasket!


----------

